# My birthday look: Gold cut the crease



## Nightvamp (Jun 20, 2009)

This was the look i was wearing on my birthday (19th june) I wanted something special. here is the final look






Ok, here we go:
Step1:
Prime your eyes all the way to the brow and beneath your eyes





Step2:
Use a gold kohlpencil and start drawing a line above your crease following the shape of your eyes. This will create the cut the crease look. Apply short stokes and connect them to each other. 









Step 3:
Apply mac pigment green brown on the lid up to the line you made













Step 4:
Take a pencil brush or a other small brush and go over that line with old gold pigment









Step 5:
Take some old gold again and apply it on the same place with a blending brush. Don't blend to much, cause then you'll miss the cut the crease effect.













Step 6:
Apply old gold under the lower lashline with a pencil brush or a other small brush













Step 7:
Apply highlighter with a blending brush, and again, do not blend to much













Step 8:
Apply eyeliner only above the lashes and not all the way in. This will make your eyes look bigger. Take your time for it, i applied it to fast as you can see









Step 9:
Apply your favorite mascara, i used telescopic from loreal. And your done!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 20, 2009)

Very Pretty! Thank you!


----------

